# Xbox One/PS4 Funny Pic Thread



## Edward Nygma (May 23, 2013)

*POST ALL *

*THE FUNNY PICS*​


----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Inuhanyou (May 23, 2013)

have a thread for ps4 and wun stuff


----------



## Edward Nygma (May 23, 2013)

Inuhanyou said:


> have a thread for ps4 and wun stuff



Yes, but this is a specialized thread. The other one is more of a jack of all trades deal. Completely different.


----------



## Slice (May 23, 2013)

Crimson Flam3s said:


>



This gif can not be beaten.
It is simply glorious.


----------



## Kira Yamato (May 23, 2013)

Even though this doesn't exactly fit the criteria...

[YOUTUBE]wuoFNwctizg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Vault (May 23, 2013)

Crimson Flam3s said:


>



This is the GOAT.


----------



## mmzrmx (May 23, 2013)

Crimson Flam3s said:


>



wow that was amazing


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Kagekatsu (May 23, 2013)




----------



## bigduo209 (May 23, 2013)

Bomb Incoming...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Death Certificate (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Surf (May 24, 2013)

There's too many easy ones for the Xbox right about now.


----------



## Kagekatsu (May 25, 2013)

Microsoftia is at war with Nintendoisa, it has always been at war with Nintendoisa


And obligatory PA strip:


----------



## ShadowReij (May 25, 2013)




----------



## soulnova (May 25, 2013)

I can't rep you again.  Remind me later.


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Overwatch (May 25, 2013)




----------



## vanhellsing (May 25, 2013)

meh


----------



## Grape (May 25, 2013)

I love whoever started referencing the WWII "Keep Calm and Carry On" posters from England. Not just funny, they make a subtle statement about the industry.

But that ^ could have been better


----------



## vanhellsing (May 25, 2013)

yeah that was meh-ish , this one is better (unless you hate spongebob)
from tumblr

HEY KAZUO WHAT AM I NOW?

UHH STUPID?

NO I?M THE XBOX ONE!

WHATS THE DIFFERENCE?


----------



## Black Wraith (May 26, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)




----------



## shadowmaria (May 27, 2013)




----------



## Fiona (May 27, 2013)

Crimson Flam3s said:


>



oh. my. god.


----------



## Death Certificate (May 27, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 27, 2013)

A continuing saga. 



Well we're hoping to save Sony more like it.


----------



## Overwatch (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Roman (May 28, 2013)

Crimson Flam3s said:


>



When I first saw this, my reaction was just like Brad Pitt's 



Raidou Kuzunoha said:


>


----------



## Takahashi (May 28, 2013)

Raidou Kuzunoha said:


>



Doesn't this imply the PS4 "fighting it's own war" and going the same way?


----------



## Audible Phonetics (May 28, 2013)

All Gold LOL


----------



## Deaf Ninja Reaper (May 28, 2013)

My god, that's awesome..

All these hatred for XBox One!


----------



## Surf (May 29, 2013)




----------



## Kira Yamato (Jun 1, 2013)

*Miami Heat fan* xDD


----------



## Tsukiyo (Jun 3, 2013)

holy shit this thread


----------



## Edward Nygma (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Linkdarkside (Jun 11, 2013)




----------



## Tony Lou (Jun 12, 2013)

Crimson Flam3s said:


>



This is fucking perfect.


----------



## Sennin of Hardwork (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## Gaawa-chan (Jun 12, 2013)




----------



## bigduo209 (Jun 17, 2013)




----------

